# Non-EEA family member EEA2 application-pls help



## Stv_march (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My boyfriend is a European national and I am a Non-european national . We met in the UK and we have been living together for the past 2.5 years in the UK. We are now planning to apply for the unmarried non-EEA family member of an EEA national visa.

I have a tier 1 visa and working for the past one year,

My boyfriend has been working with a permanent contract for the past three years.

My questions are:

1- On the Uk border agency website it says: "If you are the non-European family member of an EEA or Swiss national, and you have come to the UK with them, you can apply for a residence card." I did not come to the UK with him. I came to the UK with a Tier4 student visa to study and then I met my boyfriend in the UK. Can I still apply for this visa?


2. My boyfriend has never applied for the EEA1 to confirm that he is exercising the European Treaty rights in the UK before. Do we need to send EEA1 and EEA2 off to Home office together? or we just need to apply with EEA2? 

I would be very happy if you could answer my questions. Thank you in advance.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Stv_march said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My boyfriend is a European national and I am a Non-european national . We met in the UK and we have been living together for the past 2.5 years in the UK. We are now planning to apply for the unmarried non-EEA family member of an EEA national visa.
> 
> ...


You can. It's not a visa as such but a document proving your status under EU law. 



> 2. My boyfriend has never applied for the EEA1 to confirm that he is exercising the European Treaty rights in the UK before. Do we need to send EEA1 and EEA2 off to Home office together? or we just need to apply with EEA2?


You can do either. Often applying for both together can speed up the process, other times it makes no difference.


----------



## Stv_march (Mar 15, 2013)

Just found my second questions answer while reading through the EEA2 application form: Section 3 -page8 says: "Note 1. There is no requirement for your EEA national family member to apply for a registration certificate and we can decide your case without them applying. However, we must receive evidence of their 
identity, e.g. passport or identity card. If your EEA national family member wishes to apply for a registration certificate, they may apply separately using form EEA1." So i think we dont really need to apply for the registration certificate.


----------



## Stv_march (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you Joppa for your answers. We almost post at the same time 

I did not know that making EEA1 and EEA2 applications together would speed up the process. However, if we make both application at the same time, which address we should send our applications off to? (..European Applications EEA1 or European Applications EEA2?...)


----------



## Stv_march (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

We have now prepared almost all the documents to apply for the visa under unmarried partner section.

We are unmarried partner and lived most of the time in a flatshare without any bill payment and a proper tenancy/lodging contract covering 2 years period, we have only letters from universities, nhs and bank statements to prove that we lived in the same house. The question is that shall we put all the bank statements covering more than 3 years into the visa application? They are almost 250 pages for both of us, but at least they show all the places we lived in. Should we just put couple of bank statements in each address and note that if it is required we could provide all of the statements?

And also how shall we put all supporting documents together, just with a staples or plastic folders or ringbinder folders? Is there any guideline for structuring the supporting documents?


Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## sagaboy67 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi,

Ask your bank to give you a summarized statement for the entire period of your relationship with them. This document saves the trees and tells anyone what the 250+ pages will but the bank looks at your average balance over the period to show a pattern (more or less). For added peace of mind, you could indicate on your application that actual statements numbering 250+ pages for the 3-year period exist but this is not necessary as the bank's summary of your history is very acceptable.

As for manner of submission, I have not come across any guidelines on this and if such doesn't exist, I would say go for the best common sense approach to securing your documents.

Hope the above helps. 

Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Be selective. A few statements for each 6-month period, for example, showing evidence of co-habitation.

Don't use staples, folders or binders. Put documents in two piles, for originals and copies. Put strings around each, and put the two piles together with further strings. This makes it easier for them to cut the strings and separate documents and reassemble in the order they like. Put a cover note for copies with the word COPIES in bold capitals.


----------



## samwilson (Jul 1, 2013)

*eea2*

hi i have been reading this forum since ages ..just need ur help about my eea2 application.. 

we applied on november 1 2012 for eea2 rc. we both are married and been living ogether since got married..we sent all sufficient docs ,bills tenancy photos marriage certificate and my original passport. 
my question to you is that my wife has to travel after every 3 months for 1 week back to her country thats why my solicitor certified her passport copies n id card copies n sent along with my own original passport .as i spoken to my solicitor that is it ok to give them certified n tested copies of my eu nationa's passport n he replied thats alright as long as they are fully tested n signed and if ho need to see ur eu original passport they will ask us later?? 

is it ok bcoz im worrying they might reject my application. 
applicaton sent nov1 2012. 
coa recieved 12 dec 2012.
rc :still waiting.8 months now..kindly reply me guys


----------

